# When do they ever stop hurting you?



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

My story is a long one. It involves false charges of domestic violence. False charges of nonspecific child molestation. In case your wondering, because I sure as hell did, that's where the stbx claims it occurred, but she's not sure by who.

I have had basic civil liberties removed. I have been called repeatedly into courts under false and malicious pretext. I am glad to say God is good even if our courts are not.

In the year plus that this has been going on, I have been awarded custody, and seen her custody reduced to supervised visitation at her mom's. 

I have the custody decision challenged with a 730, only to be vindicated overwhelmingly by that as well. Recently, I have seen her file a 733 appeal, and so the 30 to 40 hours will begin again despite the fact she has absolutely no chance for success.

I have been stalked, maligned, defamed, and harrassed. She has rewrote the history of our close to twenty year marriage, and has sought to make my life and our children's life impossible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

LIL, sorry to hear this continues on. I have nothing to offer other than, I know your story here and hope you can continue to be the best father you can to protect your kids. My best to you and them.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Amp, your support and kind words mean a lot. On the plus side, I am happier than I have been in many years, and I have far more balance in my life. My kids know a peaceful home, and they are thriving under my care.

I no longer feel the need to spend 10-15 hours a week on the mat "breaking things". Instead, I have turned that energy in more creative and nurturing directions. My kindergardner now reads, which is a long way from where he was when I received custody. I have also became an excellent cook. My teenage daughter has jokingly taken to calling me Mrs. Moose. She says I'm a better mom than mom was.

I guess the issue that I'm still facing is that my stbx still wants to fight about everything. For instance I recently asked her to file married joint this year as it would have saved us over 15k in taxes, but her elegant reply was "F*** you". As we are still married, it seems just idiotic to piss that kind of money away.

She wants to fight about the shoes I buy them, the trips we go on, the books we read, the church we attend and I could go on. I'm tired of fighting. A person needs to know when they are beaten. 

She has stopped every attempt I and my attorney have made to expedite this divorce. I just don't get it, aside from the fact you now realize what you've lost. To be honest I simply just don't want to be married to her anymore. I'm happier alone, and when the time is right; I know I'll be even happier with someone else.

I wish her well, but I don't love her. Frankly, I just want to move on with my life. Given what's occurred, I think that's a pretty healthy place to be.

LIL


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Nothing brings out demonic possession quite like a divorce or separation. She sounds like she's not firing on all eight cylinders, to be perfectly blunt. Despite her allegations, you have custody and her's has been reduced. Apparently, the court sees her as at least a tad unstable. I'd be for extricating myelf from her as rapidly and cleanly as possible and then limiting my contact with her to only the minimum necessary for raising your children. Screwy people can hurt you, physically, financially, and reputation-wise. I just don't believe I could trust her to act honestly or rationally. You, of course, know better than any of us. I do hope you're careful.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hang in there! I know what you are going through. I've been trapped in a hopeless situation for three years now. And I'm sick of court and attorneys. Everyone keeps telling me it will get better one day. I guess you and I will keep hoping....and maintain our faith. Maybe that day will come soon!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Pains me to know this crap is still going on for you and your kids, LIL.

I do hope that your character and faith, carry the day.

The person that your wife continues to harm most by pursuing this course is herself, and the long term relationship with her children.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Deejo for your words of encouragement. In church this morning our pastor said: "God cannot use someone greatly, unless they first have been wounded deeply". Well, I feel like I have bled rivers. 

I'm just tired of everything. I'm tired of her paranoid rants about my secret conspiracies, and brain washing of our kids. I am tired of the basless accusations. The endless wasting of dollars on f*cking lawyers. The sleepless nights. The holding of my kids when they cry, and most of all the complete abandonment of her roles as a mother and a provider for our children while simulataneously cursing my name for taking up her slack.

I just don't ever see this ending...

LIL


----------

